# need help to build up a gaming rig @ 70k



## Arnab boss (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello guys, my friend want to build a gaming rig,his budget is 70k and can extend up to 80k.. So need help and suggestions...' by the way my friend is a hardcore gamer...? 

I want both intel as well as amd config...! but no need of ups.....

 A good procce....,A well overclockable mobo.......,A 1 gb memory gpu as I think how is gts 250 1 g.b...? A  hardy case with good cooling...' A good psu...., Ram 2*4 gb ddr2 1066...., A lcd moniter how about samsung 2233 or T220...? ''22'' or ''24''....! A good liquid cooling system....' Keyboard & mouse..,' And 1 t.b hdd...' 

Help me guys with prices in kolkata and ur suggestions....'


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

A liquid cooling on a 45nm is pretty useless now. The rest of the advice will be given based on how you draft the system with other's recommendation.


----------



## afonofa (Apr 18, 2009)

If you can extend the budget to 80k, then go for a Core i7 config:



> *Cabinet* - *CoolerMaster CM690 Rs.4200*
> *PSU* - *Corsair 750TX 750W Rs.8200*
> *Motherboard* - *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R*/UD4/UD5 *Rs.14350*/Rs.?/Rs.17650
> *Proccessor* - *Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz Rs.15300*
> ...




Alternative to CM690 would be the Antec 300, it's cheaper(Rs.3575) but you will have to buy extra fans for it and it's not as spacious as the CM690.
GA-EX58-UD4 - first preference, buy it if available
GA-EX58-UD5 - if you can get it in your budget
1TB Western Digital HDD is cheaper than 2 x 500GB by Rs.600
I think you can import 3 x 2GB DDR3 RAM through *KMD* at about the same price.
The prices I quoted are from theitwares which is in Mumbai. No idea about Kolkata prices but they should not vary too much.

The CM690 cabinet will keep the components cool. Overclock the core i7 to 3.0Ghz on stock cooling. Even without overclocking you will be able to play all the new games at highest settings. I didn't suggest a gpu because they bring out upgrades so frequently, so the winner for the "best high end VFM gpu" changes frequently.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

GTX 260 has more vfm than GTX 285 or 295.
EVGA GTX260 SC 896MB DDR3: 17k
Palit HD 4870 dual sonic 1GB DDR5 : 14.5k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

afonofa said:


> Alternative to CM690 would be the Antec 300, it's cheaper(Rs.3575) but you will have to buy extra fans for it and it's not as spacious as the CM690.


Therefore its not an alternate. it will turn out to be expensive once you buy fans with good cfm and you are comprimising space. i7 consumes lot of power and therefore it will dissipate lot of heat. Cable management and good power supply is a standard in this of age so better off sticking with cm 690.


afonofa said:


> I think you can import 3 x 2GB DDR3 RAM through *KMD* at about the same price.


Mind mentioning how much mhz as well? Spending so much on a 1333mhz isnt worth the money.


afonofa said:


> Overclock the core i7 to 3.0Ghz on stock cooling.


Not recommended. Better off with a better cooler but the user has to make sure he gets his hands on a LGA1366 bolt on kit since the heatsinks you get in the market are only with lga775/am2/2+


afonofa said:


> Even without overclocking you will be able to play all the new games at highest settings.


You are saying as if a stock e8400 processor isnt enough alongwith a good graphic card to play with high settings. The guy wants a gaming rig- not a rendering rig.
I would suggest if you buy an 8400+biostar i45 (or whatever)+ ccf120mm+ a good mid-to-high end gaming graphic card+ 4GB rams (its about time one shifts to 64 bit)+ tx650/tx750 e-ips panel Dell UltraSharp 2209WA+ good set of keyboard+mouse+ mousepad+ airy case like e8400+ good sound card and a good speakers and maybe a good headphones too. Even if the OP is a person who upgrade every now and then will be able to conserve lot of parts from the current system. Its just for gaming for crying out loud, considering the price its not worth wasting so much money on rams, motherboard and processor. And using a good graphic card on an inferior TN panel lcd screen is plain downright silly- especially with such a big budget. 70k is a lot of money especially for a gaming rig. At the end of the day- you want to play games to the full potential- not making benchmarking records . I have seen systems using full capacity of the i7 cores when it comes to distributed computing and rendering- alongwith other application is which takes complete advantage. Taking i7 now is not a feasible option in my opinion. Atleast after 1 year *if* you want to upgrade, all you end up upgrading is processor/mobo/rams and graphic card if necessary. By the time next year comes, ddr3 would most probably cross 2200mhz (as in it should come in India) and 1333 mhz/1600 mhz will be pretty much obsolete- not to mention more energy efficient and cheaper cores.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank u guys 4 ur suggestions,for the case how is thernaltake armor + mx, it is a mid tower case with good looks and air cooling...' I wonder all of the components will fit in there..., or antec 900 with 5 cooling fans...., these two r both mid tower case and price is within 7 two 8 k in kolkata...!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

Phenom II 920: 10.5k
Biostar 790FX: 5.5k
Corsair 2*2Gb DDR2 800 C4: 5.5k
2*500GB Seagate 32MB: 6.4k
CM 690: 4.2k
Corsair TX 650: 7k or VX 550: 5.8k
Dell 2" Ultrasharp: 13k
EVGA GTX 260 896MB DDR3: 17 or 48701Gb DDr5: 14.5k
Razer copperhead: 4.2k
Logitech G11: 3.5k
Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer: 7.5k
Razer Mantis COntrol/Speed : 1.8k


A gud 5.1 of ur choice [mine wud be Logitech Z5500D: 18k or Klipsch Pro Media Ultra but is too expensive].


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

I would never recommend antec 900. Horrible case. You put tx750 alongwith other parts half of the case will be occupied by wires alone and therefore adding up to the heat. Put a tall tower heatsink and the clearance between the sidepanel and the heatsink is pretty scary. Is it really worth spending 7k just on a case in the first place? One rather buy a cm 690 and get good 61 cfm fans like scythe.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 18, 2009)

For processor in my opinion,if budget permits go for i7 set up, otherwise there is no better option building a AMD phenom II set up. (Mind that i7 set up requires ddr3 RAM, so this set up will cost u more even in RAM ). Now it's ur choice.

For monitor, take SAMSUNG 2233 if u play movies beside gaming, because it is full HD at 1920 resolution with 16: 9 aspect ratio which is best for HD content. But if u are devoted only to gaming then u may go for SAMSUNG T220 as it has faster response time of 2ms, which is a boon for gamers, although it has 1680 resolution and has a 16:10 aspect ratio which is not ideal for wathcing movies. In my opinion, go for 2233 as it is a more VFM product at 10k and is a full HD one.

For this kind of display resolution u must get a GTX 260 or better. And the better one GTX 275 is available in kolkata. U can get Palit or Zotac GTX 275 at 18k easily, so don't get GTX 260 which is merely 2k less with much lesser performance. Now in Kolkata only Palit and Zotac GTX 275 are available but I'm hoping that the picture will change at the end of the month. 

In my opinion ur system should be this :

Phenom II 920: 10.5k
Biostar 790FX: 5.5k
Zion 2*2Gb DDR2 800 : 2.8k
2*500GB Seagate 32MB: 6.4k
CM 690: 4.6k
Corsair TX 750: 8.2k
SAMSUNG 2233 sw : 10 k
GTX 275 896MB DDR3: 18k (prefarably EVGA or XFX)
Logitech G5: 3.2k
Logitech G11: 3.5k
Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer: 7.5k

Total  80.2k ( If u don't buy the sound card then it will be 72.7k, so where is the scope of getting i7 set up which will cost u almost 18k more).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

I see a lot of threads opened up in many forums which have ram problems and most of them have these substandard ones like ZION. Better off buying g skills or corsair xms2 cl4 latency 800mhz or cl5 1066 mhz. G skills are mostly elpida and powerchip ICs whereas corsairs xms2 are known to have powerchip Ics.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok then the revised set up should be this : 


Phenom II 920: 10.5k
Biostar 790FX: 5.5k
Corsair 2*2Gb DDR2 800 C4: 5.5k
2*500GB Seagate 32MB: 6.4k
CM 690: 4.6k
Corsair TX 750: 8.2k
SAMSUNG 2233 sw : 10 k
GTX 275 896MB DDR3: 18k (prefarably EVGA or XFX)
Logitech G5: 3.2k
Logitech G11: 3.5k
Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer: 7.5k

Total 82.9k


----------



## surinder (Apr 18, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Therefore its not an alternate. it will turn out to be expensive once you buy fans with good cfm and you are comprimising space. i7 consumes lot of power and therefore it will dissipate lot of heat. Cable management and good power supply is a standard in this of age so better off sticking with cm 690.
> 
> Mind mentioning how much mhz as well? Spending so much on a 1333mhz isnt worth the money.
> 
> ...


Agreed with you Every one is just simply suggesting i7,X58,DDR3 for gaming whats the point having them when we can do head to head with existing & matured stuff like phenom II x4 or c2d E8XXX. Let the upcoming optimized game titles for newer hardware to get available meanwhile these newer products will also get more and more feature rich and prices are also going to get down so at that point of time no VFM in core i7.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

Bummer I got my tx750 from prime abgb, Mumbai for 7k last year . I would rather buy razer deathadder than the logitech ones. The so called rubber feel grip is like a thin sheet, so if you have a sweaty palm- or oily hands expect those gripes to get spoilt within a month's time. I would also recommend to get good mousepads as well since a good amount of money spent on those type of mouse are for mouse feet itself. I also dont see speakers but a sound card. Ditch x-fi gamer and switch to asus xonar dx+ altec lansing vs4121. 
BTW its best if one stays away from seagate as of now. 7200.12 rpm drives seem to be failing and came in multiple forums- including the Indian ones. Although the actual cause of failure is unknown, as of now stick to Western digital green edition since seagate addressed issues 7200.11 rpm drivers after more than a year's time since its release. Western digital black edition is known to have high transfer rates but certain black edition hard drives have issues in terms of stability. Green editions take lesser power and one gets around 70-80 MB/s transfer speeds.


----------



## surinder (Apr 18, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Phenom II 920: 10.5k
> Biostar 790FX: 5.5k
> Corsair 2*2Gb DDR2 800 C4: 5.5k
> 2*500GB Seagate 32MB: 6.4k
> ...


(Dell 2" Ultrasharp: 13k@dOm1naTOr) Yes it should be ultra sharp for that size and a magnifying glass also should be supplied with LCD of this size specially at that price. Sorry just kidding.

X-FI XTEME GAMER should be around 4.8K or even less nowadays I had purchased it in 4.8K six months ago.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys....but I think intel i7 core will b a lot expensive and as I read in benchmark review abt phenom 2 940 it has beaten i7 core 920 in many sections and it is cheaper also...'

I went 2 the market today and found these rates ....,
Phenom 2 940 @ 12.2 k...
Asus m3n 78 t @ 10k
Seagate  1 t.b @ 5.5k
Corsair 2 gb 1066 @ 1.4k
Zebronics 700 w psu @ 3.3k 
Thernaltake armor+ mx @ 7.2k
 Samsung 2233 @ 10.2k 
Xfx gts 250 1 gb ddr3 @ 10.5k

abv r the config my friend is interested,so any suggestion 4 the mobo , psu , gpu , ram , case. , and  anything u like 2 change.. '

I don't need a sound card as it is inbuilt with the mobo, and he has a creativeinspire  5.1 sound system..

Guys I saw a keyboard & mouse bundle pack @ 1.2k , the co name is solitare and it is hardy and good looking can someone give me some info abt this....'


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Zebronics 700 w psu @ 3.3k


Eh...no. Why?
All details mentioned here:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

dun waste 10.5k for a 780G mobo.
Biostar 790FX can do lot more oc with CPU clock calibration technology.

and Zebronics Pro 600 series is lot better than older Platinum. Its review says its as reliable as Coolermaster or any other brand. search for zeb pro series PSU.

and GTS 250 is actually a scaled down version of older 9800GTX+. 
Either get a GTX 260 or an HD 4870 1GB. i suggest Palit HD 4870@13k. dual sonic for around 14.5k
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dun waste 10.5k for a 780G mobo.
Biostar 790FX can do lot more oc with CPU clock calibration technology.

and Zebronics Pro 600 series is lot better than older Platinum. Its review says its as reliable as Coolermaster or any other brand. search for zeb pro series PSU.

and GTS 250 is actually a scaled down version of older 9800GTX+. 
Either get a GTX 260 or an HD 4870 1GB. i suggest Palit HD 4870@13k. dual sonic for around 14.5k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

There's a slight problem locating Zebronics pro HEC OEM. Zebronics havent mentioned any UL number on the specifications sticker on the box and on the sticker. However if you have used older zebronics pro before, you will immidiately identify the HEC OEM since the built quality is way superior against the older zebronics model. I wouldn't recommeofficially recommend them since they haven't been tested on a load tester yet.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

Agree that they havnt been tested by any gud sites.
im using a Pro 550 with my:
x2 90nm[power hungry] oced from 2.2 to 2.95Ghz
8800GT OC
3 HDDs
2 ODDS
sound card

*www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/preview-zebronics-pro-series-600w-smps-132730.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I asked saiyan personally. He says its good. It has active pfc as well so once he gets it tested, cm 460w extreme series will be permanantly removed from the psu guides.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

i previously had Platinum 500, which is with my frend now. This pro 550 is 2x heavier and run 2x quieter too. I have a feeling Cm Ep 600 is not upto the mark now.

One of my frend with Q6600 OC, a 9800GTX and lots other stuffs has problem with his EP 600 twice and got replaced twice. hes afraid to gpo for SLI, coz he doubt if his PSU can take it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 18, 2009)

I wonder how the magazine guys test the power supplies though. One cant know the true potential of the psu if its put on a rig frankly speaking. Good reviewers usually use load testers and initially test if the labelled specs are right, its after that they give it a torture test.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

ive got a multimeter... gonna test the 12v rails..
its risky, as there are chances of getting short circuited if not xtra careful.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 18, 2009)

PII 920 hav proved better than PII 940BE in overclocking, and there is no point in taking Biostar TA790GX @5.5k if he is not planning to unlock the 4th core. Its not a stable overclocker. But for moderate O.C'ing its gud and gud vfm 790GX mobo. IMO take any higher 780G mobo for 8-10k if O.C'ing is important than unlocking the 4th core.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2009)

CPU Frequency Calibration ensures max stability while ocing, which only 790GX/FX has. 
Nyway there are many feature rich 780G mobo for the same price. u can take 920 to min of 3.8Ghz on air, stock ones on a 780/790 mobo. 
with a proper cooling, u can go further with a 790 mobo.

and if u like to take chances, get a P2 X3 720 with a 790 mobo and mod it/unlock 4th core and take it to 3.8Ghz. Price will be some 7~8k, and at 3.8Ghz performance is much close to 920@ 3.8 [720 has less cache].


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 19, 2009)

my pick would be Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H @ 9.4k and P2 X3 920 or X3 720. 

For a X3 920 the default vCore is 1.36v. To reach around 3.7GHz on air cooling you will need approximately 1.5v or above. The Biostar TA790GX has always failed in all reviews when surpassing the 1.5v mark...and so the clock calibration doesn't work well in O.C'ing on TA790GX than for unlocking the 4th core.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 19, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ive got a multimeter... gonna test the 12v rails..
> its risky, as there are chances of getting short circuited if not xtra careful.


Well multimeter doesnt exactly check the rails properly. Although you can use it to get an idea if the +12v rails are working or not.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey !Hey !Hey ! Don't buy gts 250 in any condition. It will be a waste of money and gaming will be hectic with that high res. monitor. You have to get at least GTX 260 for gaming in that resolution. And Zebby PSU ??????????? Please buy at least Corsair VX 550.And there is no gain to buy AMD 940 in place of 920 with a 2k price difference.
Solitaite is a new brand, and they didn't have even a website for them !! But still it's ok as per as I've seen.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 19, 2009)

guys is zebronics pro series psu r reliable and if is then what wattage should I buy pro 600 or 700....?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 19, 2009)

Best if dont buy zebronics. Zebronics isnt 80 plus certified power supply. What should you buy? Well it depends on the rest of the configuration- so since all the relevant advice has been given, did you tdecide what kind of configuration you need?


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 20, 2009)

My config should b....,

Amd phenom 2 940 be / 920 still 2 decide...
Asus m3n 78 t / giga ga ma790gx....need more suggestions...!
Ram Corsair ddr2 1066 2*3 gb what's the price...?
gpu gts 260 / hd 4870 1 gb.... Need help to decide as I heard that many games comes in nvidia platform...so will ati cards support all the latest games in full resolutions...? 

Case thermaltake armor + mx / antec 900...!
Psu Corsair tx 750 but what's the price....!
hdd 1 t.b seagate / w.d....?

Moniter samsung 2233 /dell .....!

This will b my config guys but still need help in choosing the best in price and performence....and I will not upgrade for 3 yrs so keep that in mind....!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 20, 2009)

tx750 is 8k now.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks 4 the update....'

What abt the rest of config....?

 just asking is zebronics pro series psu r good... As spending 8k on psu is something I don't want, if no then how is tagan or zulman psus....?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 20, 2009)

get a Tagan TG500-U37 for 3.4k


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 21, 2009)

Antec EA 650 for 4.6k! Tagan TG500-U37 is only 80% efficient till 450w in reality. For this system vx450 is enough, but since this unit itself costs 4.2k, you rather do some justice to the money spend and put 500w more to get a better unit.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank u but is zebronics pro series is better to look 4 as its 700 w @ 4k I think so... 

As I don't want to spend much on psu than the case as I choose thernaltake armor + @ 12k, so a 700 w psu btwn 4 to 5k will do it....!

Now what abt other configs is it ok...
Suggest if not , is biostar mobos r reliable as most of the shops in kolkata r saying not to go 4 it... And suggest 4 asus or gigabyte... I am looking 4 Amd 790gx/fx chipset mobos...?

and 4 ram can anyone tell me what is the price of Corsair ddr2 1066 2 gb rams as I found a lot of diff  here lowest I got is 1.4k, so not sure abt it...?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ Your call. There's no UL number being mentioned and newer versions of zebronics have been tested. Psu advice is allready given and above all the psu guide is there. At the end of the day, its the buyer's decision to buy what he wants to.
Best if you choose G skills 4GBPK 1066mhz which cost under 4.4k. They are confirmed 8 layered PCB powerchip IC. They can overclock upto 1250mhz @ 5-7-7-7-25 @ 2t 24/7 orthos stable.


----------



## surinder (Apr 24, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Thank u but is zebronics pro series is better to look 4 as its 700 w @ 4k I think so...
> 
> As I don't want to spend much on psu than the case as I choose thernaltake armor + @ 12k, so a 700 w psu btwn 4 to 5k will do it....!
> 
> ...


For difference of just 0.6k to 0.8k you can have way better PSU Antec EA 650 with complete peace of mind well tested and reputed product on the other hand with zebronics you are going to test your luck as there is not enogh dependable stats of that product nither it is tested properly as yet.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank u guys for the advice...'

I will stick with antec ea 650, but what abt the others....!

And I am hearing lot abt gtx 275 gpu how's it and which one would b better nvidia or ati raedon...?

And 4 mobos which one to go 4....?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 25, 2009)

One of my friends working in one of the mags test centre told that gtx 275 consumes less power on idle but 5890 consumes on load. But frankly speaking in form or the other power consumption is there so that's something you cant really do anything about it- its not as if its going to add 3k more on your electricivity bill. I will have to say out of the 2 buy the cheapest one available. 
As for motherboard Biostar 790gx 128m for 5.5k is a good deal. If you can afford, gigabyte's 790gx model.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 26, 2009)

I know biostar 790gx @5.3k  but is it reliable as many vendors in kolkata say not to go for it and r suggesting  asus m3n 78 t or m3n 79 t both r btwn 10 to 11k...' 
Amd gigabytes 790gx and fx also comes @ 9 to 10k range...'

So biostar is cheaper than these 2 so its a good deal but how much reliable....? Has someone used biostar mobos plz suggest....?


----------



## surinder (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely rubbish Biostar 790gx is a great MOBO for its price you don't need to invest extra 6K just for the sake of reliability issue which don't exist. Those vendors may not have Biostar 790gx in stock. Like if something I don't own it is couldn't  be good at all.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Thankz buddy, I was a little bit confused abt it..! Anyway going 4 biostar 790 gx.....'

And what abt gpu is palit hd 4870 1gb ddr3 dual sonic @ 14.5k correct me if wrong or should I go 4 gtx 275 @18.6k I don't wanna spend the extra 4k in gpu. I can utilise it in ram or hdd...'


----------



## surinder (Apr 26, 2009)

you can easily go with Palit HD 4870 1GB DDR3 dual sonic hell of a card for its price should cost you around 13.5K and rest of the amount can be utilized on other components.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks dude but is hd 4870 1 gb ddr3 or ddr5...?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks dude but is hd 4870 1 gb ddr3 or ddr5...? 

If it is ddr5 then what is the diff... Btwn 2....?


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

-P2 940 B.E. @ 12.5k

-Jetway Hummer HA07-LF 790GX @ 6.2k / ECS A790GXM-A 790GX @ 7.8k

-Corsair 4GB DDR2 800MHz CL5 Kit @ 3k
-Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 3.1k

-Dell S2203W 21.5" FULL HD Monitor @ 10.5k / Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.1k 

-Logitech MX518 @ 1.6k / Razer Salmosa @ 2k

-MS Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.2k

-NZXT Guardian 921 @ 4.6k
-Corsair TX 650 @ 6.5k

-Palit GTX260 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 11.5k / PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.2k / Galaxy GTX275 ACCLERO EXTREME @ 17.7k

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've put in the choices, it's completely your pick. I've given PowerColour becuz only PowerColour and Sapphire HD4890s hit the MAGICAL:-
Core - 1GHz
Memory - 1.2GHz aka 4.8GHz effective!!!!!!
At that speed, it was comparable to a GTX285, suprising huh!


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 27, 2009)

I really dont understand if any1 is spending 80k+

Why CM 690????? Yes its good for its price.
But why not Antec 900 6.5k, Stacker 830 10k+. I am just tired of seeing so many 690's.

-940 B.E. @ 12.5k

-asus Xonar 4.3k

-leadtek hybrid -3.8k

-ECS A790GXM-A 790GX @ 7.8k

-Corsair 4GB DDR2 800MHz CL5 Kit @ 3k

-Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 3.1k

-BenQ V2400W 24” max 20k or dell 22" @ 15k max

-Logitech MX518 @ 1.6k

-MS Reclusa 3.15k with backlight or Merc Stealth(price?????)

-Antec 900@ 6.5k

-Corsair TX 650 @ 6.5k

-Palit GTX260 SONIC 896MB GDDR3 @ 11.5k /

Comes to 80k Approx.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> I really dont understand if any1 is spending 80k+
> 
> Why CM 690????? Yes its good for its price.
> But why not Antec 900 6.5k, Stacker 830 10k+. I am just tired of seeing so many 690's.
> ...



looks good config dude,
I am planning 4 thermaltake armor + mx @ 7.2k...' as antec 900 seems a little boring as gaming case...!

And 4 mobo how is biostar ta790 gx a2
Dude all is good but what do u mean by asus xonar@ 4.3k and leadtek hybrid @ 3.8k...? I didn't get it....!

And rest is good as 4 gpu I am thinking abt gtx 275 @18.6k or hd 4890 @ 16.5k...'


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

^^yes. you better cut down on cabinet cost and invest it for a better GPU.

and for monitor, go for Dell 2409W for 15.5k


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 27, 2009)

I really need to know what is ...: 

Asus xonar @4.3k and  leadtek hybrid @3.2k ....?

Is it a souncard , mobo or what...?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2009)

asus xonar: sound card.

Leadtek Hybrid: TV Tuner card.


----------



## Arnab boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks desibond 4 ur ans...'

But I won't b needing a souncard  as my mobo will have one...' 

Is the price of phenom 2 940 be has gone up....? It was 12.2k but now they r quoting 12.8k or above...?


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 28, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Thanks desibond 4 ur ans...'
> 
> But I won't b needing a souncard  as my mobo will have one...'
> 
> Is the price of phenom 2 940 be has gone up....? It was 12.2k but now they r quoting 12.8k or above...?



The onboard Realtek****** plays sound(HD audio) but dedicated sound card play very well. 

Its worth the price.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 28, 2009)

@boss
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE Rs. 8266/- 
AMD Phenom II X4 810 Rs. 9711/-
AMD Phenom II X4 920 Rs. 10987/- 
AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE Rs. 11748/- 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE Rs. 14323/-


----------



## Arnab boss (May 1, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> @boss
> AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE Rs. 8266/-
> AMD Phenom II X4 810 Rs. 9711/-
> AMD Phenom II X4 920 Rs. 10987/-
> ...



Thanks dude, but these prices r frm which place...' as in kolkata they r quoting p2 940 @ 12.5k + vat @ 4 %...'

Can anyone tell me how's thermaltake armor + mx case 4 cooling 4 my config as my frnds r suggesting cm 690...' and what is the price of armor mx...' any suggestion in case within 8k...!


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 1, 2009)

^ the prices I posted are higher than street prices. Dont pay more than this.

Chk Lynx-India bfr buying.
*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1880

cabinet NZXT tempest 6k, Antec 900 6.7k, HaF 932 9k(if u can spend, this is the best)

Armour mx should do well, since armour series review are quite good.


----------



## amitash (May 2, 2009)

80k budget? why not go for the core i7?

1.i7-920--15k
2.Gigabyte UD3--14k
3.OCZ platinum 6gb ddr3-1600Mhz--6.5k via Katmandude in techenclave forums
4.
5.CM690--4.5
6.corsair TX750--8k
7.samsung s2233--12k
8.dvd writer--1k
9.WD 1tb--5k
10.zotac gtx260 square 11k
12.Logitech MX518--1.1k
13.Logitech G-15--4.5k

Total 81k


----------



## Arnab boss (May 2, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> ^ the prices I posted are higher than street prices. Dont pay more than this.
> 
> Chk Lynx-India bfr buying.
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1880
> ...



Thanks dude but where can I find these @ this price bcoz in kolkata they r charging antec 900 @ 8k + and haf932 @ 11k + so a diff of 2k, u c , so tell me where do u get these prices...?

And lynex india prices r without vat,so so if u add 4% + shipping then it would come near 2 theses prices...?


----------



## Arnab boss (May 2, 2009)

amitash said:


> 80k budget? why not go for the core i7?
> 
> 1.i7-920--15k
> 2.Gigabyte UD3--14k
> ...



Thanks dude, but I really want an Amd phenom 2 rig as I heard a lot abt it and my earlier rig was a pentium 4.....so I want to try Amd...'

And my nxt rig would certainly b core I but I am waiting for there quadro series proccy which they will launch in nov 09 or in 2010....!


----------



## Arnab boss (May 3, 2009)

As  I asked that where can I find these @ this price tags....?

Guys how is cm storm sniper case..i have read the review and it says its amazing but still I think thermaltake armor + mx is good @ that price...'

Any member using cm storm...?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2009)

^^ I rather buy a sound card or a better graphic card then spend so much on a case. Also note that katmandude have increase his rates to around 70rs. per dollar.


----------



## maverick786us (May 3, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> guys is zebronics pro series psu r reliable and if is then what wattage should I buy pro 600 or 700....?


 

Don't even think about it. NEVER EVER!!!! go for any other PSU aprat from Corsair and Antec


----------



## amitash (May 3, 2009)

> Thanks dude, but I really want an Amd phenom 2 rig as I heard a lot abt it and my earlier rig was a pentium 4.....so I want to try Amd...'
> 
> And my nxt rig would certainly b core I but I am waiting for there quadro series proccy which they will launch in nov 09 or in 2010....!



I think thats sheer waste of money...Who cares whether its amd or intel....Its the performance that matters and i dont know what youve heard but ive never seen an amd procy outperform core i7.

And forgive me if im ignorant, but what are "quadro processors"...Ive never come accross them....The Intel procy coming out in 2010 Q1 is westmere which has 6 cores for a total of 12 threads....and these procys support the current core i7 lga1366 mobos, so there is no need to change mobo or RAM when u want to upgrade, so it makes much more sense to get a core i7  now.


----------



## Arnab boss (May 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> I think thats sheer waste of money...Who cares whether its amd or intel....Its the performance that matters and i dont know what youve heard but ive never seen an amd procy outperform core i7.
> 
> And forgive me if im ignorant, but what are "quadro processors"...Ive never come accross them....The Intel procy coming out in 2010 Q1 is westmere which has 6 cores for a total of 12 threads....and these procys support the current core i7 lga1366 mobos, so there is no need to change mobo or RAM when u want to upgrade, so it makes much more sense to get a core i7  now.



I agree with u but I didn't said that Amd performs better than core i7 proccys...! I meant that its better than intel 9 series proccys...'

As 4 quadro proccys I heard this thing in this forum as one of the member said it in reply....'

And I would certainly want to go 4 a core i7 rig but as I have 4 gb of ddr2 ram so I want an ddr2 support proccy

As I said earlier I will go 4 the core i7 next yr....'


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

^^@arnab: that's really bad thinking!!!

80k is a perfect amount for a core i7 setup. AMD setup kicks in when you have a budget of 40k-50k.

Moreover, core i7 will always be a premium product, be it this year or next year. If you are thinking of getting AMD rig this year and replacing it with core i7 next year, you will be losing lot of money. 

Moreover, if you get i7 now, you will be among the core i7 community which is very very very special. There are hardly 10 digitians on core i7 I think.

Take Amitash's suggestion and go for core i7 and sell your ddr2 RAM.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2009)

Gaming rigs dont need i7. Its practically useless as of now. One is just under-utilising i7 system by gettin 1333mhz rams and paying 6-7k on it. Moverover their average TDP is high. Why spend so much for a gaming rig?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2009)

Gaming rigs dont need i7. Its practically useless as of now. One is just under-utilizing i7 system by gettin with high latency for 1333mhz frequency ddr3 rams and paying 6-7k on it. Moverover their average TDP is high. Why spend so much for a gaming rig? Its not as if he is planning on heavy rendering/distributed computing system, is it? 
People who mostly havent used system seem to underestimate current c2d systems. Besides i7 processors have certain flaw of their own. I dont a point why tell people to buy an i7 rig? Game companies and graphic card makers themselves admit that GPU is way more important than cpu. People who haven't used the current c2ds dont know how good they are. Spending 25-30k just for the motherboard and processor is not a wise decision for gaming. 
The OP got relevant advices from many people here. There's not much to add I believe. Its best if he reads all the post again and make decisions for new rig accordingly.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

^^Your question itself has answer. When core i7 is being underutilized (which I don't think so), its full potential will be utilized in coming months. Which means, that it is better to have core i7 and forget about upgrades for another 2years or so. 

Even when it is clearly ahead of every other processor when being underutilized, why not have it now and enjoy processing power for next couple of years.



> Why spend so much for a gaming rig



isn't a 10% increase in processing power a huge advantage for a gaming rig??



> Moverover their average TDP is high


core i7 give lot higher 'performance per watt' when compared to other processors, which means though it takes slightly more power, it gives lot more processing power back, which in my opinion is a fair deal.

In this case, when the budget is nearly 80k, it's better to invest on core i7 than to take a slower processor and again upgrade next year.


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 3, 2009)

Core i7 config prices are ridiculous right now. Prices will halve in the coming months. Not the best time for i7 according to me.

How abt 955BE on AM3 motherboard? 955BE can do 7ghz+ with a tank of helium.

955BE will retail @ around 15k in India.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

not to forget that i7 920's overclocking potential.

with after market cooler, you get a 4GHz spped on this processor and at that speed it gives 10-20% increase in framerate over stock speeds.

*hothardware.com/Articles/Overclocking-Intels-Core-i7-920-Processor/?page=1
*www.cpu3d.com/review/6265-11/intel-core-i7-920-nehalem-processor/overclocking.html
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-920-overclocking_12.html
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=2248210
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclocking-core-i7,2063.html


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> Core i7 config prices are ridiculous right now. Prices will halve in the coming months. Not the best time for i7 according to me.
> 
> How abt 955BE on AM3 motherboard? 955BE can do 7ghz+ with a tank of helium.
> 
> 955BE will retail @ around 15k in India.



hmm. core i7 price drop is more like a myth!!!

Since their release, how much price drop has happened. 1k at the max.

for those who can't afford core i7, Intel is readying core i5, which I am sure will be beaten by AMD Phenom II.

1) i7's price is due to the high quality components and it's price won't come down
2) There won't be any real competition for i7 for another 18 months.
3) By the time AMD comes up with a solution to beat core i7, Intel will be having core i7's successor, 6 core Westmere in the market (which can be used on existing X58 mobo) (release in early 2010)

All in all, I feel that core i7 will be a really good investment right now, given that you won't need to change anything except processor for an upgrade next year.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2009)

desiibond said:


> not to forget that i7 920's overclocking potential.


Yeah....and the fact the processor alone consumes as high as 300w on load. Besides do gamers now really need that speed. If the OP wants to make benchmark scores- that's a different scenario.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

^^so what?
at full load,
Phenom II X4 940 takes 340W when overclocked to 3.6GHz
Q9650 takes 260W at stock speed
E8600 takes 240W at stock speed


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

IMO if u hav 70+ budget, and not buying a Core i7 rig...dats a big mistake and a waste of money!!!


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 3, 2009)

70k for playing----I wouldn't spend even if I can afford to when I can buy PS3+ Xbox 360 + 32inch tv


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

everyone hav their own taste for gaming...for me gaming on console is for fun and party  for serious gaming I need my system


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2009)

Well, if that's the case then it makes sense to save 30k and spend 50k for the system. When and if the need arrives for upgrade, he will need to upgrade the rams, motherboard, processor and graphic card. By that time, High frequency rams, good ICs, more energy efficiency processors, different architectures will come. This isnt a good time to buy an extremely new tech since it is ridiculously expensive. By the time he wants to upgrade, he will have the required things allready from the existing rig- case, psu, hard drives, keyboard, mouse, speakers, sound card- whatever.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2009)

If you think of tomorrow, then even after a year, there will be something else in the waiting. One lesson that I learned is that you should always get the best for the money that you have instead of thinking about tomorrow's technology (Unless you there is something groundbreaking in a month or two)


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

> Gaming rigs dont need i7. Its practically useless as of now. One is just under-utilizing i7 system by gettin with high latency for 1333mhz frequency ddr3 rams and paying 6-7k on it. Moverover their average TDP is high. Why spend so much for a gaming rig? Its not as if he is planning on heavy rendering/distributed computing system, is it?
> People who mostly havent used system seem to underestimate current c2d systems. Besides i7 processors have certain flaw of their own. I dont a point why tell people to buy an i7 rig? Game companies and graphic card makers themselves admit that GPU is way more important than cpu. People who haven't used the current c2ds dont know how good they are. Spending 25-30k just for the motherboard and processor is not a wise decision for gaming.
> The OP got relevant advices from many people here. There's not much to add I believe. Its best if he reads all the post again and make decisions for new rig accordingly.



The point is for anything above 70k core i7 is the way to go....AND RAM isnt that expensive, if you order thru KMD you can get 6gb of ddr3 1600 OCZ platinum 7-7-7-21 RAM for ONLY 6.5k.



> Well, if that's the case then it makes sense to save 30k and spend 50k for the system. When and if the need arrives for upgrade, he will need to upgrade the rams, motherboard, processor and graphic card. By that time, High frequency rams, good ICs, more energy efficiency processors, different architectures will come. This isnt a good time to buy an extremely new tech since it is ridiculously expensive. By the time he wants to upgrade, he will have the required things allready from the existing rig- case, psu, hard drives, keyboard, mouse, speakers, sound card- whatever.



If you want to talk about "future proofing" an intel rig will have all the k/b hard drive, case etc too...AND intel have announced that the new westmere procys coming out next year will support the current lga1366 mobos....SO in a couple of yrs if you feel you need to upgrade then all you do is get a new gfx card and procy and your good to go for another 2 yrs...now THATS vfm


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> E8600 takes 240W at stock speed


Well you seem to have forgot couple of details nevertheless important ones . Let me show it to you:
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-e8600_4.html
It says here clearly. e8600 consumes 231watts on load AND overclocked. e8500 consumes that much power. I was talking about e8400. TDP is 65W in an average and if you overclock it to 4GHz (assuming you have a good s-spec batch which can OC nicely) , you'll be looking at ~120W, which is 10A on the 12V rail.


----------



## maverick786us (May 4, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> Core i7 config prices are ridiculous right now. Prices will halve in the coming months. Not the best time for i7 according to me.
> 
> How abt 955BE on AM3 motherboard? 955BE can do 7ghz+ with a tank of helium.
> 
> 955BE will retail @ around 15k in India.


 

Yes it will take some time for Core i7 to fully evolve. Modern games are more and more GPU dependent instead of CPU and still no game is capable of utilizing all the four cores. 

E8400 is still the king. You can easily overclock it to 4Ghz and even more with a good motherboard like P5Q pro and a good heat sink like TRUE (Thermal Right Ultra Extreme). 

If you are particular about gaming, invest your money on good GPU like DH4890 or GTX275 and a 24 inch display like DELL 2408 and your gaming requirements will be fulfilled.

Some time back I read a review in which Core i7 and E8400 produced the same Frame rates at resolution of 1920 X 1200


----------



## desiibond (May 4, 2009)

^^FYI, Many games that are going to be released in next one year will be utilizing 4 cores and then E8400 will lose heavily to core i7 and other quad cores. With a core i7 rig at hand, you will be sitting pretty with no upgrade requirement as you already have a premium rig at hand. now, that's called future proof.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^FYI, Many games that are going to be released in next one year will be utilizing 4 cores and then E8400 will lose heavily to core i7 and other quad cores. With a core i7 rig at hand, you will be sitting pretty with no upgrade requirement as you already have a premium rig at hand. now, that's called future proof.


 What is future proof? Future is inevitable- therefore being obsolete is inevitable! There will be something better in half the price and better in performance and efficiency. 
It seem to be a common lingo for many people these days.


----------



## desiibond (May 4, 2009)

^^I am not in a mood to fight over this. 

If I have 80k at hand, I wouldn't think twice and would invest in a core i7 rig and won't worry about upgrading entire system every year.

fine, if you think that getting E8400 is lot better now, well, stick to it. BTW, Let's see how long that E7200 of yours will drive gaming at full throttle.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^I am not in a mood to fight over this.


.....

I think till now we seem to be having a civilized discussion. I didnt say you were wrong now did I? And I doubt that I did say something to offend you. If you found it offensive, I recommend you to read the replies properly- or your intention is to break this good discussion which makes sense just like how you seem to do on the other forum.
My e7200 runs well on stock as well. 70k just for gaming is too much irrespective of the fact has the money to burn or not. Investment has to be done wisely.


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

^The thing is, core i7 is the perfect investment right now... It can game better than all dual cores, and once more quad supported games come out (expected before 1 year), it will PWN in those too, AND since it has 8 threads, even in like 2 yrs when games that support more than 4 threads come out, it still wont be obsolete...rather it will be like the current dual cores which will become obsolete in a matter of months....On top of that, as ive mentioned, future intel procys support the same mobo, so no need of mobo or RAM upgrade If you want to upograde the PC.

So lets review:
1.80k for a core i7 config now
2.After 2 yrs, if there is a need to upgrade, then another 25-30k only required considering a westmere procy will be available for i7-920 price today.

So for 5yrs of gaming at full throttle, you will be spending nearly 1-1.1L

For your choice:
1.spend 50k on core2duo e8400 + gtx275 based comp, which will struggle due to cpu-bottlenecks in like a year.
2.Spend 50k more for a desktop
3.spend 50k more the year after that....



> BTW, Let's see how long that E7200 of yours will drive gaming at full throttle.


I think the E7200 is already gasping for breath...Lets see it handle GTA4 or crysis at the highest settings.
now is a dead wrong time to get a dual core....

Oh and as for your previous posts that said core i7 is useless for gaming, i ask you to look again...With the same 4870 of yours, if i were to use it on a core i7 machine, the perf would increase by 10fps+ in most recent games.....After 6 more months, that will increase to 20fps...Actually, due to 8 threads in core i7, perf on the same gfx card would increase as games with more thread support come out, whereas they would woefully decrease with dua cores


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

@The Sorcerer 
dats wat u think. for many people investing 70+ for gaming alone is not a gr8 deal. As I said earlier, everyone hav their own taste for gaming. Some like consoles, some like PCs, and some may think investing lot for gaming is not needed and so on...if everyone in the world was thinking the same, then we might hav seen Farrai maruti 800  y the waste of money for some jonny ride 

btw desibond hav got a point. spending 70K or 80K and not getting core i7 is not a gud idea. core i7 is future proof for sure. u don't hav to think about upgrading in any near future. Intel hav already announced their last C2D Eseries as E8700. I'm sure after one year we will be frantically searching for old stock C2D mobos and stuffs for upgrade, b'coz by then core i5 or socket 1156 processors will be leading the market, like C2Ds leading the market now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2009)

well if you buy a ferarri and drive it mumbai its going to be no faster than a bullock cart. But let's not compare pcs with cars now shall we . We all made valid points, but I found it strange why desiibond have to comment about my overclocks since without being provoked.


----------



## amitash (May 4, 2009)

^IMO your point about dual cores was not valid.


----------



## desiibond (May 4, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> well if you buy a ferarri and drive it mumbai its going to be no faster than a bullock cart. But let's not compare pcs with cars now shall we . We all made valid points, but I found it strange why desiibond have to comment about my overclocks since without being provoked.



how about driving a maruti 800 on American express highway?


----------



## desiibond (May 4, 2009)

was too busy with work today and couldn't post much in forum.

Anyways, as amitash said, a core i7 will only get faster and faster but on the other hand dual cores will get slower and slower. And when you get bored of core i7,just upgrade with a new processor as the successors use the same socket (socket 1366) that Nehalem uses.


----------



## acewin (May 5, 2009)

well desibond is right in the say if you wanna run your system for very long as to 2-3 years i7 is good investment. triple chanel RAM performacne of DDR3 and all,

but if you wanna change specs in a year or 6 months its not a wise buy IMO.
Nehalem and socket 1366 are here to stay, but alot much more optimization will be done in the hardware of i7, once done power consumption and all will come down with better fabication and all, thats what happens and will continue to happen.

But people with huge bucks, or people(some of our good board members, and I really m fan of their capability) who find a good buyer each and every time when they wanna do upgrade, you really need to learn this from them


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 5, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ u can run AM3 based proccy+ Am2 motherboard for 2~3years with certain minor upgrades.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 5, 2009)

but hoping for future only, and investing around 15 for proccy is not a gr8 idea. by the time more games gets released which makes use of 4 ro 8 threads in bout 1~1.5 yrs[8 threads], there will be pretty much other alternatives from intel or amd much cheaper n faster [upcoming 32nm ones]and ull feel like upgrading again even if it ight have same socket. So the bucks uve put into ur current proccy seems somewhat wasted.

u wont find enuf games or apps which cud make the full utilization of an i7. Surelly other things will be bottleneck like gpu.
get a cpu which gets the job done well as of now an u can utilize it fully and also has gud vfm like a P2 920 and a vfm mobo for max 6~7k.


and if u think u can utilize in coming months when more apps n games releases for it... others might be getting new proccys with same or more power with half the price.


----------



## amitash (May 5, 2009)

In 1-1.5yrs, yes 32nm westemere will be out and i dont think core i7 will bottleneck the gpu...It will take the position of where the Q9600 holds now...And with same socket it will cost lesser in the long run...Definitely, it wont be much of a bottleneck in 2-2.5yrs, even if it is, all you are spending is little more on a westmere chip rather than upgrade entire cpu+mobo+RAM like you have to if you go AMD right now....AMD are no competetion in the high end market, anything below 50k is where their market share lies, but above, you have to get an i7.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> but hoping for future only, and investing around 15 for proccy is not a gr8 idea. by the time more games gets released which makes use of 4 ro 8 threads in bout 1~1.5 yrs[8 threads], there will be pretty much other alternatives from intel or amd much cheaper n faster [upcoming 32nm ones]and ull feel like upgrading again even if it ight have same socket. So the bucks uve put into ur current proccy seems somewhat wasted.



Actually, core i7 will always be a premium platform and there won't be a need to upgrade in next 2years and when you want to, all you need to change is processor, which is better when compared to changing entire rig.
Also, I don't think it takes another 18months for games utilizing 4 core to come up. They have already started and you will see many by end of this year. 



dOm1naTOr said:


> u wont find enuf games or apps which cud make the full utilization of an i7. Surelly other things will be bottleneck like gpu.



nope. core i7 is as fast or faster than current gen dual cores and quad cores and once game developers start optimizing games for this, the margin will increase and increase and increase.



dOm1naTOr said:


> get a cpu which gets the job done well as of now an u can utilize it fully and also has gud vfm like a P2 920 and a vfm mobo for max 6~7k.


Then there is no need to put 70k-80k. just get a 30k-40k rig and after a year again put another 40k, which again gets stale in a year. Instead, isn't it better to put 70k-80 now on a platform that is getting better and better.



dOm1naTOr said:


> and if u think u can utilize in coming months when more apps n games releases for it... others might be getting new proccys with same or more power with half the price.



no. they won't. As I said earlier, core i7 is a premium platform and it will stay premium. you won't find such drastic price cuts. 

The Nehalem architecture itself is so powerful that it will take many more years for AMD to catch up and by that time, Intel will have it's successor. 

Until AMD readies its actual Fusion CPU+GPU, there is no competition to Nehalem.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2009)

I am tired of saying this again and again. @buyer, if you really want a killer rig for 80k, go for core i7. If you want to upgrade again in a year and put 70k on rig, still get core i7. If you want to have Phenom II based rig, don't put anything higher than 50k. 

I still remember when I asked buyers to wait for Nehalem (around October last year) as it will be future proof, they were laughing at what future proof means. Nearly after 7 months, it is still getting better and better and it is still a premium gaming platform. Those who took the decision to wait and get core i7 and still happy to be in premium segment and those who went ahead and bought alternate systems are now looking for upgrade and they will certainly have to upgrade their hardware in few months to game at full throttle.

Thanks to the superb architecture of core i7, it will enjoy the premium tag for years to come.

PS: Don't take me as Intel fan. my budget for month end's upgrade is 20k and am getting AMD again!!


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2009)

I am tired of saying this again and again. @buyer, if you really want a killer rig for 80k, go for core i7. If you want to upgrade again in a year and put 70k on rig, still get core i7. If you want to have Phenom II based rig, don't put anything higher than 50k. 

I still remember when I asked buyers to wait for Nehalem (around October last year) as it will be future proof, they were laughing at what future proof means. Nearly after 7 months, it is still getting better and better and it is still a premium gaming platform. Those who took the decision to wait and get core i7 and still happy to be in premium segment and those who went ahead and bought alternate systems are now looking for upgrade and they will certainly have to upgrade their hardware in few months to game at full throttle.

Thanks to the superb architecture of core i7, it will enjoy the premium tag for years to come.

PS: Don't take me as Intel fan. my budget for month end's upgrade is 20k and am getting AMD again!!

also, whatever is there now, will becom obsolete once Intel and AMD releases CPU+GPU by 2011. So if you are thinking of upgrading again next year, think again!!!


----------



## Arnab boss (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys 4 this knowledgeable discussion....'

Now I am quite convinced 4 core i7 but as I heard that intel is launching westmere  in nxt yr so why not get that and stay atleast future ready...?

I read a benchmark review of phenom 2 940 and intel core i7... They reviewed both proccys with same config and it says that these 2 proccys r quite similar in many tests and in some tests phenom 2 beated core i7 and they were shoked 2 c that and told in conclusion that phenom 2 is better in this price than in core i7s price as in performance and pricing...!

Now how much true is this and guys after reading the review I am totally confused...' what 2 do....?


----------



## Arnab boss (May 11, 2009)

Any suggestions....'


----------



## amitash (May 11, 2009)

> Now I am quite convinced 4 core i7 but as I heard that intel is launching westmere in nxt yr so why not get that and stay atleast future ready...?



Get core i7 now, westmere supports core i7 mobos...just buy one later if you want too (although i doubt it will be a bottleneck)



> I read a benchmark review of phenom 2 940 and intel core i7... They reviewed both proccys with same config and it says that these 2 proccys r quite similar in many tests and in some tests phenom 2 beated core i7 and they were shoked 2 c that and told in conclusion that phenom 2 is better in this price than in core i7s price as in performance and pricing...!



LOL, no in ANY multithreaded benchmark, nothing comes close to i7.....As for the tests where the phenom 2 beat the i7, it was purely because these are out-dated tests which show only single core performance, and due to higher clock speed of p2 940, it appears to beat the i7.....As for pricing, the procys are only 3k apart in price, but the cost for a core i7 setup is alot more than p2 940, but i believe that the 8 cores on the i7 + more clock to clock perf + future ready + easy OCability makes the i7 worth it...Its in a whole different league and amd has NO answer to it.

See this for a comparison: *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-phenom-ii,2119-5.html


----------



## Arnab boss (May 11, 2009)

Ohk its great but does core i7 has one model i920....?

As I have seen in net there is another model something core i7 essential and one black edition....' not sure abt names but I have seen in net...!

So what abt these....?   

Give a good i7 config with after market coolers and good mobo gpu and psu...' I can extend my budget up to 1.2lac....'


----------



## Arnab boss (May 18, 2009)

Guys It is core i7 extreme 940 and 965 edition...'

Could anyone can tell the price 4 these proccys and a good mobo....'do I need a aftermarket cooler...' 

a good psu as I will b using gpu as sli and a good gaming case with lots of cooling as to handle this heat....' 

How abt gtx 275 in sli....?


----------



## Arnab boss (May 23, 2009)

Hey guys any suggestion...'


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2009)

i7 940 and 960 cost a bomb and with some overclocking i7 920 runs as fast as 965.

PSU: Get the best Corsair that you can buy. Get atleast a VX650W if you are going for a high end GPU.

Core i7 itself is so fast that you hardly need to overclock it. There is no need for after market cooler yet.


----------



## afonofa (May 24, 2009)

afonofa said:


> Cabinet - CoolerMaster CM690 Rs.4200
> PSU - Corsair 750TX 750W Rs.8200
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R/UD4/UD5 Rs.14350/Rs.?/Rs.17650
> Proccessor - Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz Rs.15300
> ...



For the increased budget make the following changes:-



Cabinet - CoolerMaster HAF 932 Rs.9400
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Rs.17650 (get the UD4 if available)
RAM - 3 x 2GB 1333Mhz DDR3 if available from KMD, else go with GSkill 3 x 1GB
Monitor - 24" Full HD Dell S2409W ~Rs.18000 (lynx-india.com)

GPU - ? (Zotac GTX 260 216 896MB ~Rs.11000 lynx-india.com)
Keyboard, mouse, speakers, UPS - ?

Depending on whether or not you go for costly speakers and maybe a sound card, you can instead get a costlier(& better) GPU or maybe a dual GPU setup. But then also get a more powerful PSU, maybe the Corsair 1000W CMPSU1000HX. You do the mix n match but don't compromise on the UPS. Checkout the Core i7 thread in the QnA section of the forum for the UPS.


----------



## Arnab boss (May 24, 2009)

Thanks dude but I was thinking of gtx 275 in sli and Corsair hx1000 but how is Tagan bz 1100 w can it handle the rig in sli...' 

cm haf932 is good but Wht abt antec 900 or cm 690...' 

Guys I was thinking abt phenom 955 how abt this...' some config on this....'


----------



## afonofa (May 24, 2009)

Yea the Tagan 1100W can handle a gtx 275 sli setup. I think it's also cheaper than the Corsair.

The HAF 932 is a full tower cabinet with enough room for even the largest gpu's in a dual gpu setup, you will find the Antec 900 cramped for room in some cases. It's air cooling is just as good as the Antec 900 if not better, 3 x 230mm fans, front, side and top and IIRC 1 x 140mm at the back (HAF = High Air Flow). It also has cable management which I don't think the Antec 900 has. The HAF 932 also gives you the option to have the psu at the top or the bottom, the default is at the bottom. Go with the HAF 932, it will easily take you through your next upgrade as well. I don't remember all the differences but the HAF 932 pwns both the Antec 900 and the CM690.


----------



## Arnab boss (May 24, 2009)

Thanks 4 th update on haf932...'lets c 

I want a config with phenom 955 proccy and a good am3+ mobo with good ocing features and 2*3 gb ddr3 rams Corsair or ocz...,a good psu as I sought of Corsair tx 750 or Tagan bz800...'
In moniter I want a 24 inch lcd with full hd.., I heard that samsung has launched it model no being 2433sw any idea what's the price...?

Anyway I will b going 2 delhi this weekend any suggestions which vendor 2look in nehru place 4 some of these stuff in cheaper rates....'


----------



## afonofa (May 24, 2009)

No idea about a phenom config or about the vendors at Delhi. comp@ddict probably knows where you can get the cheapest rates in nehru place. If you are going for a gtx 275 sli then I think its better to get the Tagan 1100W. For a single gpu the Corsair 750W or Tagan 800W, both are good enough.


----------



## Arnab boss (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys is phenom 955 b.e is good 4 ocing...'
suggest a config with a crossfire setup and I would like 2 have a raid option in hdd..'

Waiting 4 ur valuable suggestions....'


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2009)

955BE is very gud in OCing..check here AnandTech: AMD's Phenom II X4 955 BE

As for RAID I suggest you to opt for WD's RE3 Enterprise drives. Though they are bit expensive but they have been optimised for RAID performance and hence will be least risky for RAID 0 setup. Else take WD's Black edition drives (1TB Black edition drive retails for about 6.6k - 500GB/750GB are very hard to find).


----------



## monkey (May 30, 2009)

955BE is very gud in OCing..check here - AnandTech: AMD's Phenom II X4 955 BE

As for RAID I suggest you to opt for WD's RE3 Enterprise drives. Though they are bit expensive but they have been optimised for RAID performance and hence will be least risky for RAID 0 setup. Else take WD's Black edition drives (1TB Black edition drive retails for about 6.6k - 500GB/750GB are very hard to find).


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 1, 2009)

But is raid 0 is safe or raid 1 as I will need to store lots of data and in the mean time good speed as well...'

So if I choose raid 0 it will b faster transfer rate but if one hdd crash then boom gone my valuable datas...'

So kindly suggest  something which will have a faster transfer rate and also safety in loosing data...'


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

RAID 0 : striping. high speed data write/read. Data backup not available
RAID 1: Mirroring. No increase in speed over non-RAID setup but data is secure. And you have to forget about storing data on one HDD. If you have two HDD's, each being 500GB, total usable space for you would be 500GB.

Unless you do operations that include heavy HDD write/read (database operations for example), you don't need RAID.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh I c ....,'
But I thought 2 setup 2 500 gb in raid config and a 1 tb as data storage...'

Is it possible and if yes then which raid config would b best option in this....'


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

RAID 0.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it safe to config in raid 0 as it will b used 4 storage purpose...'

Some suggestion on a phenom 2 940 mobo..' within 9k


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 8, 2009)

You want speed and reliability get RAID 5.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid_5#RAID_5


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Is it safe to config in raid 0 as it will b used 4 storage purpose...'
> 
> Some suggestion on a phenom 2 940 mobo..' within 9k



Arnab, wait for some time. Right now the cheapest DDR3 board is at 10.5k. If you want DDR2 board, I think you can go for any of these 

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H: 9.3k
MSI K9A2 Platinum v2: 8.5k

My suggestion is to add another 2k and get DDR3 based board with socket AM3. The starting price of these boards is 10.5k

Couple it with 2x2GB DDR3 RAM and you have a competitor for core i7 920(though not core i7 beater)


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya I thinked it bfore but ain't phenom 940 is a good ocer than 955...?

And secondly  if ddr3 then why not an i7 rig....'


----------



## acewin (Jun 8, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Thanks guys 4 this knowledgeable discussion....'
> 
> Now I am quite convinced 4 core i7 but as I heard that intel is launching westmere  in nxt yr so why not get that and stay atleast future ready...?
> 
> ...



amd has come up with gr8 optimization in its 45nm fabrication hence these phenom II's are giving gr8 results it was same when C2D E8400.
You can keep ur phenom II for very long i7 still needs more time, intel will certainly show up its i7 power in near future


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya agree with u....'

So phenom 940 will b better so I ll stick 2 it and can u guys suggest some mobo which supports raid 5 and also xfire supported...'


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2009)

Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H for 9k.


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

Or you can opt for a cheaper but deserving mobo  Bioster TA 790 GX @5K fulfills both of your wishes. Desi's suggested board is more feature rich though but at 4K premium now call is yours. Here are links for both  

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Mothe...rd&ProductID=2887&ProductName=GA-MA790GP-DS4H

*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/content.php?S_ID=374


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks guys u r all awesome with all ur valuable advices..'

Now everything is set as I opt 4 gigabyte mobo 4 reliability...'

Wht abt gpu is hd 4770 in xfire is fine or should opt 4 gtx 275 or hd 4890..'


----------



## surinder (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think 4770 is available in India anymore if you can get go for them for crossfire.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks dude but even in kolkata I could'nt find a single hd 4770...'

Wht 2 do shall wait 4 couple of days r there any chance of availablity.., as I read in some forums that it will come after 14 june 2 market...'

If this is not available then which one 2 xfire...?

Can Corsair vx 650 take this load...!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 14, 2009)

Corsair TX (not)Vx 

Corsair TX650 can handle 2 HD 4850 with out problem 

*@ Arnab boss*

u can go for HD 4850 with good cooler choose PALIT & u can add one more card later , 

*BUT remember CROSSFIRE donot work with many games , it only boost 10% - 20% Fps *


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

How about paying 2k more for HD4870/GTX260??

and yes, it is really difficult to find HD4770.


----------



## surinder (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes in currant scenario go as desibond advised you will get very satisfactory FPS in all current games and you can pile on any time later whenever you wish and for even lesser price for the second one.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 14, 2009)

ok I got it....'

Is gtx 260 1 gb ddr3 sonic edition is good or hd 4870 1 gb ddr5 is good...?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2009)

I would go for GTX260 1GB Sonic. But I never heard about 1GB GTX260 card!!


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not sure abt it as I think it is 896 mb sonic ed...?

But isn't it is wise to have a 1 gb card in single as most of the games in few yrs later will need a 1 gb video memory...'

How's hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...?


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I read in some posts that in few months the games will require 1 gb of video memory alone...'is it true...?

If yes then is hd 4870 1gb gddr5 is a good option or hd 4890 is....!

how abt gtx 275 will it play a crucial role in coming years...'


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 16, 2009)

GTX 260 (or) HD 4870 1Gb

All i can say is this 

Those who want good graphics & physics + + Strong geometry , they can choose GTX 260 


Those want only fast gameplay in high resolution they can go for HD 4870 1Gb 


But always remember GTX 260 Nvidia card its Good for EYE CANDY


----------



## Arnab boss (Jun 23, 2009)

@damngoodman999

my proccy and mobo will b same as urs so how's gtx 260 is performing...'

Is it okay or as some members r suggesting to go 4 hd 4770 in xfire...?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

@Arnab. HD4890 and GTX275 are now available for 14.5k to 15k. 4770 in CF will cost the same but will not be able to beat these two in most of the games. If you can shell out 14k-15k on GPU, these two should be your best bet.


----------



## surinder (Jun 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Arnab. HD4890 and GTX275 are now available for 14.5k to 15k. 4770 in CF will cost the same but will not be able to beat these two in most of the games. If you can shell out 14k-15k on GPU, these two should be your best bet.


And you have one slot free for the future upgrade as well.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @damngoodman999
> 
> my proccy and mobo will b same as urs so how's gtx 260 is performing...'
> 
> Is it okay or as some members r suggesting to go 4 hd 4770 in xfire...?




The mobo of ours has 2 PCI-E , if u run single Grafix card then It uses 16X if u Crossfire it then it runs 8X , performance will be bit lowered .

As desibond says- u can go for GTX 275 ,, dont go for HD 4890 even GTX 260 sonic beats HD 4890 is many games ! 

or 

U can Crossfire HD 4770 or HD 4850  - But i would surely go for GTX 275 may be it is helpfull for 2 years


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

yep. my pick too would GTX275 for now.


----------



## pgmadhav (Jun 25, 2009)

is there ne person who wants to donate his graphic card, i have a intel DG 965ry motherboard, with Pentium D 3.6GHz, 2GB RAM.Cannot afford to buy card as still unable to cajole DAD for this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 25, 2009)

pgmadhav said:


> is there ne person who wants to donate his graphic card, i have a intel DG 965ry motherboard, with Pentium D 3.6GHz, 2GB RAM.Cannot afford to buy card as still unable to cajole DAD for this




 Whats wrong with u ??  But i wish some donates for u ??


----------

